# Riquísimo



## generz

Hello, what does this words translate to in English?

RIQUISIMO 

I guess the simpler version of the word would be something like riquo?

Thanks in advance,

Gene.


----------



## Norni

Hi Generz,

Riquísimo is a emphatic way of saying "rico". I think that the best translation is delicious.


----------



## lazarus1907

Hi,

The ending -ísimo is used to form the superlative of adjectives (absolute). Here the adjective is "rico", which means "rich" or "tasty" depending on the context. It could be translated as "super-rich" and "delicious".


----------



## Pilar Polledo

generz said:
			
		

> Hello, what does this words translate to in English?
> 
> RIQUISIMO
> 
> I guess the simpler version of the word would be something like riquo  *rico *?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Gene.


 
It depends on the context. For example if you speaking about meals it could be 'TASTY'.
Does it help?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Other examples:

bueno > buenísimo
bella > bellísima


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> That *-ísimo* ending, borrowed from Italian is an augmentative.


¿Sabes en qué siglo?


----------



## Pilar Polledo

Que me corrijan los entendidos pero en España cuando ves a un cachorrito por la calle, dices: Qué rico es!

El equivalente de ese "rico" en inglés sería 'CUTE'?


----------



## generz

cool, thanks a lot... that was what I thought, but the change from C to q kinda threw me off...


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Lazarus is on target here.  It depends if referring to money-super rich, if about food-super delicious.  

People in northern México do tend to speak using an excess of superlatives and diminutives.  That's one way to identify us when we speak.  (oops!)


----------



## generz

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> Lazarus is on target here.  It depends if referring to money-super rich, if about food-super delicious.
> 
> People in northern México do tend to speak using an excess of superlatives and diminutives.  That's one way to identify us when we speak.  (oops!)



Cool... just for the record, this word was said to me (by email) from a Nica (nicaraguan).  They also use a lot of superlatives, or perhaps just she does.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Sabes en qué siglo?


From what I've read:

The affix *-ísimo* was not used extensively as a superlative in Spanish until the sixteenth  century. (Penny 130)

I don't have anything to backup that it's from Italian, and that's why I removed that part from my post, although I have read that it's probably the source. 

*Penny, Ralph. A History of the Spanish Language. 2nd ed. Cambridge:  Cambridge UP, 2002. 
*


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Pilar Polledo said:
			
		

> Que me corrijan los entendidos pero en España cuando ves a un cachorrito por la calle, dices: Qué rico es!
> 
> El equivalente de ese "rico" en inglés sería 'CUTE'?


 
En inglés también diríamos "rico" si el evento que sucede es algo muy gracioso/inusual/interesante/increible/irónico: When I questioned my teacher why she gave me such a low grade despite the fact that I had received full marks on all of my tests she said I hadn't showed up for the required number of classes. La respuesta del amigo podría ser "That's rich" en este caso porque por un motivo de poca importancia le costó una buena nota.. Entendido?


----------



## Pilar Polledo

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> People in northern México do tend to speak using an excess of superlatives and diminutives. That's one way to identify us when we speak. (oops!)


 
Pasa lo mismo en España, sobre todo en el Norte: Asturias, Galicia, León. (Sobre todo, yo creo, que con los diminutivos). O sea, que a diferenciarse con algo más original.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

We can also say:
"La plática estuvo riquisima"  meaning that the conversation was very interesting.

Best regards,

MG


----------



## lazarus1907

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> We can also say:
> "La plática estuvo riquisima"  meaning that the conversation was very interesting.


"Rico" has 9 meanings in the dictionary, so it would be the absolute superlative of any of them.


----------



## Pilar Polledo

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> En inglés también diríamos "rico" si el evento que sucede es algo muy gracioso/inusual/interesante/increible/irónico: When I questioned my teacher why she gave me such a low grade despite the fact that I had received full marks on all of my tests she said I hadn't showed up for the required number of classes. La respuesta del amigo podría ser "That's rich" en este caso porque por un motivo de poca importancia le costó una buena nota.. Entendido?


 
Eerrrr.... , NOT!

Yo sólo estoy preguntando si "RICO" en: que niño más rico (mono, tierno, dulce...)!, equivale a 'CUTE' en inglés.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Entonces Pilar, no voltearán a verme como bicho raro si digo que la comida estuvo _¡riquisima!_

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

ahh. Lo siento por no entenderte. Sí para ese sentido lo traduciría como "cute"(dicho por una mujer y acompañado por una voz efusiva).


----------



## Pilar Polledo

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> Entonces Pilar, no voltearán a verme como bicho raro si digo que la comida estuvo _¡riquisima!_MG


 
Decir que 'La comida estuvo riquísima' es de lo más normal. 

Ahora, con lo que te vamos a ver un poco 'bicho raro' es si dices eso de 'voltear'. (what the hell is that?)


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> En inglés también diríamos "rico" si el evento que sucede es algo muy gracioso/inusual/interesante/increible/irónico: When I questioned my teacher why she gave me such a low grade despite the fact that I had received full marks on all of my tests she said I hadn't showed up for the required number of classes. La respuesta del amigo podría ser *"That's rich"* en este caso porque por un motivo de poca importancia le costó una buena nota.. Entendido?


 

Creo que esta expresión "that's rich" no se traduce como "eso es rico".  No tiene esa intención.


----------



## Pilar Polledo

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> ahh. Lo siento por no entenderte. Sí para ese sentido lo traduciría como "cute"(dicho por una mujer y acompañado por una voz efusiva).


 
O por un hombre sensible y meloso.


----------



## Jhane

si digo que niño mas rico, puede ser "cute", pero si dices, (el) esta riquisimo o buenisimo ??? como digo eso... eso si que es imporante saberlo; hasta ahora solo decia "he´s really handsome".. pero pues una cosa es que alguien sea "carita" y otra que a lo mejor esta como un pan, sin ser guapo.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

jajajaja

Estos regionalismos, de repente pueden ser nuestra perdición.

Está bien, ¿ver fijamente?

Favor de ilustrarme.


----------



## lazarus1907

No os peleéis por una tontería, que para eso está el diccionario de la RAE que algunos odian tanto.



> *rico**
> 7.* adj. coloq. Dicho *especialmente de un niño*: Bonito y a la vez gracioso, encantador. _¡Qué niños más ricos tiene!
> 
> __Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## evagomeznu

Yo lo traduciría como DELICIOUS o como GORGEOUS


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> From what I've read:
> 
> The affix *-ísimo* was not used extensively as a superlative in Spanish until the sixteenth  century. (Penny 130)
> 
> I don't have anything to backup that it's from Italian, and that's why I removed that part from my post, although I have read that it's probably the source.
> 
> *Penny, Ralph. A History of the Spanish Language. 2nd ed. Cambridge:  Cambridge UP, 2002.
> *



In fact, the affix -ísimo comes not from Italian, but originally, from latin " -isimus, errimus"  

De hecho, el sufijo "-ísimo, érrimo" viene del latín "ísimus, -errimus" (adjetivos superlativos irregulares) que en español dan estos dos sufijos, aunque -ísimo es más común. Ej: guapo->guapísimo 

-érrimo es mucho más culto, ya que conserva casi completo el étimo latino,pero con las variaciones: la -s final se pierde y la -u final pasa a -o. 
E. Pobre-> paupérrimo


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Ilúvënis Tinúviel said:
			
		

> In fact, the affix -ísimo comes not from Italian, but originally, from latin " -isimus, errimus"
> 
> De hecho, el sufijo "-ísimo, érrimo" viene del latín "ísimus, -errimus" (adjetivos superlativos irregulares) que en español dan estos dos sufijos, aunque -ísimo es más común. Ej: guapo->guapísimo
> 
> -érrimo es mucho más culto, ya que conserva casi completo el étimo latino,pero con las variaciones: la -s final se pierde y la -u final pasa a -o.
> E. Pobre-> paupérrimo


My theory is that the suffix becomes widespread in Spanish only in the 16th Century, at a time when a wave of Italian loanwords enter Spanish because of the Renaissance and the possesion of territories in Italy by the Spanish crown.

Examples of "-ísimo" before then are scarce in Spanish Lit and it seems to me that it's too much of a coincidence that *-ísimo* was precisely then suddendly brought back life from Classical Latin. At the time Spanish was becoming heavily _*italianized*_.

If I find something conclusive, I will post it.


----------



## aurilla

In a sense, you could equate it with the word "awesome."


----------



## Residente Calle 13

*Durante la primera mitad del XVI se generaliza, por influencia latina e italiana, el superlativo en –ísimo, que triunfa a partir de 1550.*

fuente: http://inspeccion-uvmi7.iespana.es/inde9687.htm


----------



## lazarus1907

No he encontrado ningún "ísimo" en ningún libro escrito antes del XVI, pero he encontrado esto:



> Superlativos no tiene el castellano sino estos dos: primero y postrimero. Todos los otros dice por rodeo de algún positivo y este adverbio 'muy', como dijimos que se hacían los comparativos con este adverbio 'más', como diciendo 'bueno', 'más bueno', 'muy más bueno'.
> 
> *Gramática de la lengua castellana - Antonio de Nebrija (1492)*


----------



## lazarus1907

Bueno, esto cuenta como siglo XV, ¿no?


> _El grandissimo patrimonio [....]_
> La Celestina - Fernando de Rojas 1499


Supongo que en la primera mitad del siglo XVI su uso debía estar ya bastante generalizado, porque aparece con frecuencia en varios libros de esas fechas.


----------



## Bettie

Eso de voltear a ver lo usamos mucho en México, jeje, girar la cabeza para ver algo o a alguien.

Y en Mérida dicen virar a ver y hasta mirar a ver, muy mal dicho, lo sé.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Here's Ralph Penny's exact quote:

*The superlative ending -*_ísimo _*is also learned. Occasional instances of its use in Old Spanish (sometimes with the form *-_ismo_*) reveal relative sense. It was only in the sixteenth century that this form became usual in Spanish, henceforth with absolute sense. The learned nature of this framework is revealed by the learned forms adopted by some adjectives to which is applied (fuerte, fortísimo; antiguo, antiquísimo; cruel, crudelísimo, etc.), although recent trends show a preference for a simpler form of derivation, fuertísimo, buenísimo, etc.*


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Bueno, esto cuenta como siglo XV, ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _El grandissimo patrimonio [....]_
> La Celestina - Fernando de Rojas 1499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que en la primera mitad del siglo XVI su uso debía estar ya bastante generalizado, porque aparece con frecuencia en varios libros de esas fechas.
Click to expand...


Lazarus, would you interpret that _*grandíssimo *_as "the biggest" or "very big" in that context? Or could it go either way?


----------



## lazarus1907

> CALISTO.- Pero no de Melibea. E en todo lo que me as gloriado, Sempronio, sin proporción ni comparación se auentaja Melibea. Mira la nobleza e antigüedad de su linaje, el *grandíssimo* patrimonio, el *excelentíssimo *ingenio, las resplandescientes virtudes, la altitud e enefable gracia, la soberana hermosura, de la qual te ruego me dexes hablar vn poco, porque aya algún refrigerio.


 Pues la verdad es que no practico mi castellano antiguo desde mi antepenúltima reencarnación, pero me da la impresión de que aquí ya es un superlativo absoluto. La doble "s" tiene un ligero tufillo a italiano, sí.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Pues la verdad es que no practico mi castellano antiguo desde mi antepenúltima reencarnación, pero me da la impresión de que ya es un superlativo absoluto. La doble "s" tiene un ligero tufillo a italiano, sí.



Jajajaja. Yo no lo práctico pero lo tengo que leer de vez en cuando.

No creo que en esa época la doble *s* se debía al italiano. _*Espeso *_("thick") se  escribía antiguamente _*espesso*_. _*Espeso *_en esa época se pronunciaba [espezo] con la zeta inglesa que ya casi no existe en castellano y quería decir "spent."


----------

